# filter socks



## one90gallontank (May 29, 2012)

It is time to stock up the filter socks for the sump. I don't like to use non-woven socks which are hard to clean. I think there is another type of socks which are easier to clean. What kind of material is used for this type of socks? Is it polyester? What is the name for this type of socks?


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

There are 2 types of filter sock material, MESH and FELT. The mesh are very thin material but still rated for 100-200 microns and really easy to clean, just throw them under the tap. The felt is a thicker material and needs to be machine washed on cold to clean, but also very effective. We have both in stock, 4" and 7" available individually and in bulk! 
http://www.bigreefdepot.com/Filter-Socks-s/166.htm

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## one90gallontank (May 29, 2012)

Thanks. do you carry aiptasia x?


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

No we don't. I find a sharp screwdriver works much better. Aggressive manual removal or a filefish are the better options for aiptasia IME.


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

duckhams said:


> No we don't. I find a sharp screwdriver works much better. Aggressive manual removal or a filefish are the better options for aiptasia IME.


+1
I have half a bottle you can have because it never worked for me, you have to get the aiptasia to 'eat it' and im not gentle enough to ever make it work. Peppermint shrimp will sometimes do the job but its hit and miss shrimp to shrimp. Someone just posted nudibranchs on here that will do the job really effectively.


----------



## one90gallontank (May 29, 2012)

Darcry Thank you for your offer. I already tried Nudibranch but no luck because of fish predators. I have corals (SPS, LPS and featherdusters) in my tank. I can't get copperband or filefish because they are not 100% reef compatible.


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

Peppermint shrimp are almost 100% reef safe if they are well fed. Ive seen them eat lps but i think thats your best bet


----------



## one90gallontank (May 29, 2012)

I tried peppermint before long time ago and they were effective in eradicating aiptasia. I will get 1 to 2 peppermint to kill the pest.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

IMO, Copperbands are a delicate species and do not fit all set ups. Additionally they are not guaranteed to eat aiptasia. I've had mine for a year now and he never touches the stuff

On the other hand, I've had good luck with Aiptasia X - just pump it in slowly (so to speak)  with consistent flow. I think that if you just blow them up with sharp objects, their remains can propagate.

I get my reef supplies online http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/Aiptasia-X-by-Red-Sea.html


----------

